# Q: piracy laws in Romania?



## Fluto (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to Romania in a few days, and I was wondering if Romania has piracy laws.
Apparently some countries don't  have any piracy laws sooooo...
If you can answer this that'll be great


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sure if they do, however, Romania is one of the EU country members, so in general the piracy laws from there should be the same as for the other country members (could be wrong tho).


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2012)

Can't say I know much on Romanian IP law but it is now a member of the EU so it is probably supposed to have accepted certain laws into the laws it has (that they only joined in 2007 means there is a chance some have not been ratified but I would have to look up things on that and having a framework for it all was probably a joining condition) not to mention it is a member of the WTO which does have a very big stake on making sure IP laws exist/work.

Enforcement of such laws on the other hand is a different matter entirely and that I have no idea on. Most places in either tourist traps or outside big cities are fairly lax on it and doubly so in a lot of mainland and eastern Europe. Basically business as usual and it is certainly not a safe haven as it were- you will probably not have your collar felt for downloading a torrent (not that I would suggest you use torrents when there are better methods out there- buy a block of usenet using a throwaway paypal account for this sort of thing) or picking up a couple of DVDs from a street seller but setting up a warez group, setting up a factory to build things in violation of patents/design rights, trademarks or copyrights is probably not a good idea and I would avoid uploading the hottest new 0day program/game in a less than sensible manner. Usual exception to this- if you decide sharing the latest and greatest works of Romanian TV, music, software and cinema is the thing to do you will probably get slapped (this tends to apply everywhere you go- even China said things to some people that shared some big Chinese films).

I far as I can see there are only about two cases you will ever have a proper leg to stand on would be if 1) you are in somewhere like Antigua that suspended all US copyrights as an economic sanction against the USA in response to the introduction of online gambling regulations which is a whole field of study by itself and not really applicable here.
2) You are in a country quite literally without such laws (mainly some of the more interesting parts of Africa and Asia but if you find yourself here it is probably a bigger concern of yours to make sure you have good body armour).
I would however check the laws of your own country as there might well be something to say if you are a citizen of here you can not do something even if it is legal outside the country (usually aimed at age of sexual consent laws) or the other options of transport of info/items that might be legal in your country but not elsewhere you can still get done (usually aimed at plants and animals) but there are some interesting ones for if you have a pipe going back to your home computer (and if you are anything like the others around here you probably will have some SSH, VNC and maybe a flavour of FTP as well going to your home machine for such trips) and Australia is a world leader in some of the very interesting IP laws and twisting existing things to impress IP owners (not to mention the Australian courts understanding of how computers work in general is not so good).


----------



## ympwxduh (May 6, 2015)

The laws?

Downloading: Anything (except illegal content like child pornography for example) is allowed.
Uploading: Anything that doesn't have copyright things on it (meaning you can't upload stuff that you download).


Example:

Downloading allowed: Songs/Games/Movies/Everything (except illegal stuffs, and by illegal I mean those completely illegal things).
Uploading allowed: Only stuff that you either have full rights over, or stuff that doesn't have copyright protection laws.


Short version:
Download: Everything
Upload: Almost nothing


Necro thread? Yes I know, but this account was made for the sole purpose of this reply. May you have a wonderful day.


----------

